# Machine Knitters in metro Atlanta?



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello,

Feeling a bit lonely here in the Deep South. I am wild about machine knitting - 40 years of unrequited desire to knit fulfilled! -and have learned tons from Knitting Paradise and the many other resources online over the past several months. 

There are hand knitting groups here in metro ATL, but I've yet to connect with any machine knitters. The local shops seem uninterested too. Are there any machine knitters here in the forums in my area? Does anyone know of a resource where I might track down any existing groups?

Thanks so much,

Meg


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi - Atlanta here also. I'm not aware of any machine knitting groups around here. 

Have you checked out the various machine knitting groups on Yahoo Groups and Ravelry? Just like Knitting Paradise, the members there are friendly and helpful. I'm on both sites and have noticed other Atlantans here and there amongst the groups.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Happy to hear from you! I've been on Ravelry and some of the Yahoo groups, including the one for Toyota Machine owners. I have a 901 with ribber and also a Singer 155 bulky. 

I will keep hunting and if I can find a few more MKers in the area, maybe we can start a group. 

Have you found any machine friendly shops here, all I've found are hand knitting ones. 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

Passap Duo80 and Brother KH910 and KH970 here.

Machine friendly shops? Unfortunately, not really -- most of my purchasing for parts and yarn is done online, except for the occaisional local craigslist ad that pops up every now and then.

Keep me updated about possibly putting together a local group - I'd definitely be interested in being a part of it.

Jeff


----------



## Jenya (Dec 26, 2011)

Which side of Atlanta are you on? I am in Chattanooga, and would be interested in a group if you are north of Atlanta. I have a Knitking KH 930 and KH 891.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Jenya said:


> Which side of Atlanta are you on? I am in Chattanooga, and would be interested in a group if you are north of Atlanta. I have a Knitking KH 930 and KH 891.


Yes, Norcross actually. I will see if I can find more machine knitters in the area on Ravelry, as Jeff suggested.

So you both have standard gauge machines. Someday I'll find a home for this Brother bulky intarsia carriage I accidentally ordered from the UK.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello! I live on the Alabama/Georgia Line about 70 miles outside of Atlanta. I am so glad to see yall on line. Sure would like to get a group together. I am a KM beginner and need all the help I can get. I have learned a lot from this group but sure is nice to know yall are close by. I was lucky enough to purchase several knitting machines and now just need to learn how to use them. I will probably end up selling a couple of them later. I got a Passap Duomatic 80, Singer 700 knitter and SRP60N ribber, a Chunky Knitter Mod 151 and another one but can't remember the name of it. Anyway, I made a scarf and a hat, but trying to learn as much as I can. Sure would be nice to have a group of Knitters close by.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

I remember now, the other machine I have is a Kantam bulky knitter. I got a great deal on these machines but finding the time to learn on them is another thing. I have been watching videos and reading information in this group and that has really helped me a lot.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> I remember now, the other machine I have is a Kantam bulky knitter. I got a great deal on these machines but finding the time to learn on them is another thing. I have been watching videos and reading information in this group and that has really helped me a lot.


Hi Charlie!

Sounds like we've a group of four now, that's a start! I'll keep stirring the pot a bit and see if there's anyone else in the area. Thanks for responding.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for finding us. So good to know I have KM neighbors......


----------



## Jenya (Dec 26, 2011)

I had heard about a group in the Marietta area, so I did a search online and found this article. I have not checked on it, but I thought you might like to do so.

"Yarn Barn Machine Knitters
We have moved!!
We welcome you, Machine Knitters,yarn & fiber people.
We are a group of individuals,meeting the 4th Saturday of every month from 10:am-12:30pm at the Hobby Lobby Community Room at the NEW HOBBY STORE on Cobb Place Blvd. off Barrett Parkway in Kennesaw, Ga.
We have a theme each month and we exchange questions, explain our monthly theme, "show & tell" our works; share and ask & answer questions.
Contact: Mary Douglass [email protected]"


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Really? Awesome! I will reach out to Mary right away!


----------



## heikeg (Oct 19, 2012)

I am in Atlanta (Forest Park area). I belong to a knitting group that meets on Tuesdays @ 7 pm at the Barnes and Noble bookstore in the Edgewood Retail area. There are 2 more people who machine knit in that group. 
I have a Singer SK860, a Passap E6000 and a Brother 910.
I am interested in a getting a group together.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

heikeg said:


> I am in Atlanta (Forest Park area). I belong to a knitting group that meets on Tuesdays @ 7 pm at the Barnes and Noble bookstore in the Edgewood Retail area. There are 2 more people who machine knit in that group.
> I have a Singer SK860, a Passap E6000 and a Brother 910.
> I am interested in a getting a group together.


Hello Heikeg!

Thanks for responding. Exciting to hear from you too! I hope we can make plans to meet once we all survive the holidays.

I did also hear from Mary Douglass, re: the Marietta group. They no longer meet regularly, but perhaps she can connect us with some of that group's members.

A belated Happy Thanksgiving to everyone on the thread. I'll be back with more info soon.

Meg


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Kathryn Doubrley, the answer lady, is in Crawford, Georgia. Her website is http://www.theanswerlady.com/ She teaches seminars on machine knitting.

Also Marjorie J. McDonald is a master machine knitter and designer in Atlanta. She is a member of the Atlanta Knitting Guild. You can find contact info for her on this page:
http://akgknits.blogspot.com/2012/04/machine-knitting-class.html

Maybe these two experts could help you find other machine knitters. 
Rita in Raleigh, NC


----------



## debbieh63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello All! I am very new to MK and have been hand knitting for a short time. I have been working on "Erica's SUNDIAL Cardigan" and was just starting on the sleeves (doing this last) when I came across the USM at Goodwill. I was so excited to find this :-D It had never been used! After a little practice, I did my sleeves with it in no time flat. Will be doing another project soon :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

That is great, who would have ever thought to look for a KM at the Goodwill store. I have to got to start checking it out more. I am new to KM also and have a hard time learning from books, but love the utube videos. I want to learn how to make those boot toppers on a KM. Anyone have any advice or a easy to follow pattern? I am still trying to learn on the Singer SR150/SR151 chunky KM. I did a hat and a scarf on the main bed and now trying to learn about a ribber. Anyway I would like to learn how to do the boot toppers for Christmas gifts.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, I am in Cumming, Georgia and would like to find other machine knitters' meetings in the area. I could travel to Chattanooga as I am in North West Georgia. Also, to some places near Atlanta. There use to be a group that was meeting at the Hobby Lobby in Kennesaw, but a Hobby Lobby employee told me they no longer meet there. 

I have a Brother KH270, a Compuknit III (same as a Brother KH930, a Studio 860, and an Studio MK70. I'm thinking about selling the MK70. This is a portable KM.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello and thanks for responding!

I look forward to meeting you. There are at least six of us now! We've heard from a former member of the group you mention too. 
I hope to find a place for us to have an initial get-together soon after the holidays. I'll post here with more information soon. 

And thanks again! Happy Holidays!


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

MegsyStylish said:


> Hello and thanks for responding!
> 
> I look forward to meeting you. There are at least six of us now! We've heard from a former member of the group you mention too.
> I hope to find a place for us to have an initial get-together soon after the holidays. I'll post here with more information soon.
> ...


Looking forward to it. Happy holidays!


----------



## fancyone (Nov 3, 2011)

Do KM groups usually charge a monthly fee to attend the meetings?


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

fancyone said:


> Do KM groups usually charge a monthly fee to attend the meetings?


Well, that's not the intention. There are free places to meet, Joann and Hobby Lobby offer space.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Some KM groups charge dues and some do not. Usually the dues are used for rental of the meeting space, snacks, or maybe to pay a guest demonstrator when enough money has accumulated. Our local group saves up for a couple of years and then had a demonstrator come over from England. Another year our demonstrator was Charlene Shafer of the Knit Knack Shop in Indiana. We are in North Carolina.



fancyone said:


> Do KM groups usually charge a monthly fee to attend the meetings?


Rita in Raleigh


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Meg,

Thanks for the email about the possibly starting a new machine knitting group. I acquired my machines over the last 2 years. Have made shawls, scarves, and socks I still consider myself a beginner. Still learning! Love KP! I have a brother 260, 940, KH 400, Kx 350, KH 341, and. Few Circular sock machines which I love dearly, but I'm running out of room! So many machines so little time. Looking forward to learning more about machine knitting...

Rhonda
Marietta, Ga


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't wait 'til we have a monthly meeting in metro Atlanta!


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

I live in Athens. I have a Brother Bulky and two Brother fine needle machines as well as a Passap E6000. I haven't done any machine knitting in several years (it is almost too hot here to wear sweaters), but I MUST get back into using my machines. I have never used the Passap. I learned on brothers and the Passap is a "different" animal and not as user friendly as the Brothers. Keep me posted.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

A very fun and prolific machine knitter, who produces patterns for both brother and Passap machines, is Kathryn Doubrley who lives in Crawford, Georgia. Check out her website theanswerlady.com

She can show you many items to knit which are not garments. Her patterns are in every month's issues of 
Country Knitting of Maine, News & Views.

She would be a great person to contact about demonstrating at the knitting group which you all are setting up.

ALSO her husband repairs knitting machines!! Check the website for contact info.

Rita in Raleigh, NC



mewfn said:


> I live in Athens. I have a Brother Bulky and two Brother fine needle machines as well as a Passap E6000. I haven't done any machine knitting in several years (it is almost too hot here to wear sweaters), but I MUST get back into using my machines. I have never used the Passap. I learned on brothers and the Passap is a "different" animal and not as user friendly as the Brothers. Keep me posted.


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks. I found her knitting website last night.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad you found her!


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Too many weeks have passed... My job went crazy right after Christmas, when a coworker gave two week's notice, and then took two week's vacation. Guess who got to pick up the slack? It's been fun...

I've tried to track down a free meeting place, even asked the boss if we could use our office space on Sunday... No go, security concerns. Then I got to see what the inside of one of the Ikea tables we have looks like - corrugated cardboard. Back to the drawing board. Knitting machines need real tables. 

Next I scope out the craft stores. The Joann's in Alpharetta is not a good idea - their free craft room is up two flights of stairs. There is a room at the Michael's in Johns Creek, but it is small. The Joann's at Gwinnett Place lists a room. I'll go check with them tomorrow. Sadly, Kennesaw and Snellville do not list meeting space on the Joann site. 

Do we want to plan our first meeting as a full blown, bring your machines event, or do we want to just get together and talk about plans first? I know a lot of you would be driving a good distance to just chat. 

Happy New Year! Looking forward to meeting all of you soon!


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

MegsyStylish said:


> Do we want to plan our first meeting as a full blown, bring your machines event, or do we want to just get together and talk about plans first? I know a lot of you would be driving a good distance to just chat.


I'm thinking: since it's the 1st meeting, to keep it light and easy; more along the lines of a "meet and greet" (..."and eat" even, maybe??) 

Jeff


----------



## Jenya (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you checked with Hobby Lobby in Kennesaw? Their store here in Chattanooga has a nice classroom that they offer for free.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

MegsyStylish said:


> I've tried to track down a free meeting place, even asked the boss if we could use our office space on Sunday... No go, security concerns. Then I got to see what the inside of one of the Ikea tables we have looks like - corrugated cardboard. Back to the drawing board. Knitting machines need real tables.


You don't have to meet at a craft store.

Have you thought about checking with the public library, or a community center? One club, Interknits MK, here in the Chicago meets at the Glen Ellyn Public Libary. Interknits used to meet at the College of DuPage. Two other clubs meet in community centers. The fourth club meets at a fire department. There was a fifth club that met at the members' homes. Knitters took turns hosting the meetings. My church rents rooms to community groups, maybe one in your area will, too.

Two of the clubs charge dues, two clubs do not. The decision to charge dues is based on projected expenses, one of the biggest usually being the cost of a meeting room. Interknits also pays for a website, and insurance, since the club is large - last year we had over 50 members.

Good luck! A knit club provides support,and incentive to get some knitting done. After all, I can't go to the meeting without some show and tell!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

You said it all, Maryknits513!! 

Our Triangle Machine Knitters in Raleigh, NC meets in a room of a church that one of our members belongs to. We do pay dues. Our dues are used to pay for an out of town/professional demonstrator about every 2 years when the money builds up enough to afford this, and to subsidize our regular weekend knit ins at a camp nearby. We "donate" yearly to the church for letting us use the room. Yesterday we had 21 people attend our meeting. Only one person, the local demonstrator, brought a machine. Other people watched and learned and volunteered information. Then we had show and tell. 

Our local demonstrators are members of our local group who volunteer to lead/demonstrate at a meeting. For their hard work they get a free lunch after the meeting (paid for by the treasury) at a restaurant where many of the knitters go to continue the talk of knitting. 
I always feel like I should knit something new to show at the meeting. 
It is also fun to pass around the show and tell so people can feel the fabric we have created.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Jenya said:


> Have you checked with Hobby Lobby in Kennesaw? Their store here in Chattanooga has a nice classroom that they offer for free.


There was a machine knitting group that met at the Kennesaw store. They no longer meet there. Perhaps the space is available?


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

moritta said:


> There was a machine knitting group that met at the Kennesaw store. They no longer meet there. Perhaps the space is available?


Hobby Lobby being closed on Sunday is limiting - as I (and likely others in this conversation) work full time, weekends will be the only option. Trying to figure a location that won't be difficult to find... Well, I guess we need to start somewhere. :-D

Thanks for the suggestion of considering other resources though. I'll keep looking. If anyone else can check out a specific location, that would be great!


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

It is interesting to hear the different formats for meetings used by other knitting machine clubs. 

Since I've never been to one and completely clueless about what happens there, I would love it if any other K.P.er's would share via a reply added to this thread what their club's (or one they know of) meetings are like. Also, anything else that's noteworthy (i.e. dues or no dues; demonstrations, classes and workshops; guest speakers; charity events, etc).

Thanks!


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

jeffgillies said:


> I'm thinking: since it's the 1st meeting, to keep it light and easy; more along the lines of a "meet and greet" (..."and eat" even, maybe??)
> 
> Jeff


Hello again everyone, and loads of apologies for dropping off the planet. It's been several crazy months in our lives, but hubby and I are both in a better place now, health and career wise, and I would like to restart this discussion about starting a MK group in the greater Atlanta GA area.

I am going to start the hunt for a meeting location somewhere on the north side of Atlanta, as we've had some people from as far north as Chattanooga express interest. I will try to find something near a major highway for the sake of those not familiar with all the streets named Peachtree around here 

Although I will have the luxury of time during the week, at least for awhile, I assume Saturdays would still be best. I think Jeff has the right idea - a meet and greet to start?

Please let me know if you are still interested in meeting! I'll post more details as I make progress.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Got us a nice (free) classroom/meeting room lined up at Ashby Sewing Machine Co. at 2255 Old Hwy 41, Kennesaw, GA. It is next door to the Cobb County "Super Station" (fire dept. & police precinct) on Cobb Pkwy North = US Hwy 41. Very near McCollum Airport. Also not far from I-75, Barrett Pkwy, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, Town Center, Chastain Rd, etc. and just one block over from Cobb Parkway. Very easy to find.

Ashby is closed on Sundays, so would need to be a Saturday. [Don't want to push Marc Briley, the owner, too far & ask him to give up his day off. LOL] There is a back door in the room for easy access if bringing in a KM from the back parking lot. Ashby often has classes, which is why the room is 20' x 30' with tables & chairs, big TV for a monitor, Wi-Fi, etc. Also a kitchenette area with sink, frig, coffee pot & microwave available near the classroom.

Rhonda & I talked by phone recently, and we were thinking about waiting until after the holidays? Maybe January when life seems calmer? That would probably be sufficient time to get the word out, so people could make plans, & we could get a sizeable group together.

Heaven forbid that we should have one of our famous Atlanta ice storms, but in that event, we could just plan to reschedule it until the following Saturday? My rule is "If ice/snow, I do not go!"

Comments please....


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Janice! That's awesome! YOU are awesome!

Hard part solved. Do we need to get on a waiting list; is the location booked frequently on Saturday? That's been a problem where I've checked so far. 

Wait till after the holidays? Oh, but it's only mid-September. Oh wait - it's the middle of September already?? Wow! Must get knitting!  

Maybe we can get together sooner, have coffee nearby and make some plans.

I'm excited! Looking forward to hearing from Jeff and our other local KM fellows!


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

No, we don't have to get on any kind of list. Already talked to Marc & he is happy to accommodate us. There is not a sewing machine made that he can't fix & I told him that he should expand into knitting machines! Trouble is he'd have to hire an assistant because he already has so many SMs lined up for repairs & maintenance. 

They used to have quilting classes on Fridays (instructor came over from Carrollton) & they didn't leave until midnight. But don't know of any other regular classes.

I got a pm from Jeff & told him I thought a few of us should meet at a restaurant (or coffee would work) soon for a "planning session". I think it will be like in the movie about the ball field - if we build it, they will come.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi all!

We're making progress on our plans to establish a metro Atlanta machine knitting group. I've reached out to a number of KP and Ravelry members in the area that list MK as an interest. If I've missed you, please let me know!

We have our planning meeting scheduled for this weekend; after that we will have more details to share.

Thanks for your interest.

Meg Stiles


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

Yay! Go Team Atlanta!! ;-)


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

So excited!! See you guys soon.
Rhonda


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

For anyone interested in attending the first meeting of the Metro Atlanta Machine Knitters group, we have reserved our space for the afternoons of the first Saturdays of the month at 1:00 pm until 3:30 pm in Ashby Sewing's classroom in Kennesaw.

Mark your calendars for Sat, January 3, 2015 @ 1 pm.

More details & directions to follow.

2255 Old Hwy 41, Kennesaw, GA 30144

(Enterprise Car Rental also in the building if you'd like to Google the address)

Janice


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

So excited that our Machine Knitting Group is coming along nicely. Can't wait to meet everyone on January 3rd at 1:00 pm at Ashby Sewing Center in Kennesaw, GA. I will be bringing my Circular sock machines (new Erlbacher Speedster and my Antique Legare 400) for those who are curious about the sock machines, we'll also have a couple of flatbed knitting machines on display. Thank you to Janice for getting things set up and acquiring our classroom space and to Meg for getting the word out to the knitting population about our Metro Atlanta Machine Knitting Group. I enjoyed meeting with you all along with Jeff and Marjorie last month at Ashby Sewing center.

See you all in January.

Rhonda Hazen
Kennesaw, GA


----------



## doris66 (Jun 7, 2015)

hello my name is doris and I am looking for someone to machine knit something for me I will buy


----------



## doris66 (Jun 7, 2015)

hello I am looking for someone to machine knit me something


----------



## doris66 (Jun 7, 2015)

I am looking for someone to machine knit something for me


----------

